# Best Tv For:



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

OK, so I'm sure you're all fed up with hearing from us now, but.....

as it doesn't look good on the conversion van front, we could feasibly consider a replacement TV at this point.

So....we're hoping to be pulling the 26rs.
We have 4 children (and 2 adults!)
This would be my primary vehicle for trekking the littl'uns everywhere (our other car is a Chrysler Sebring, we can't all fit in it).

Should we be thinking Diesel?

Please 'weigh in' with your suggestions, it's time to TV shop!

Thanks so much, Ali


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Anything 3/4 ton would do a nice job towing the Outback 26rs and carry your family. A 2500 Suburban would be my choice for a family with 4 children but you could always go for a 3/4 or 1 ton van.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't forget the Ford Excursion (I don't think it is still in production), or the Nissan Armada/Infinity QX45 in addition to the above suggestion. I think all of the big 3 still make 3/4 and possibly 1 ton vans that can be converted. Obviously, you will want to look at all the specs on the vehicle to make sure it covers your plans as well as the options available to make your trip comfortable. Diesel will give you more pulling power, and can be as good or better than gasoline in terms of pulling or around town economy. You will definately want to drive one of each before you pick to determine if you can get used to the different power band while driving around town.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

ali,

See below...









Room to grow...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok, that's your 8th post. You only get 2 more questions.









We'd rather you ask now than make a mistake and have a poor or unsafe towing experience.

I'm with jgerni. I recently got a 2500 (3/4) Yukon XL. It tows nicely and carries a big family. Not sure a regular 1/2 Suburban would work as the gross weights would still factor in. Your kids will be growing.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The 4 kids is the tough part since if your thinking Diesel since you would have to squeeze them in a Crew Cab pickup. Rumor has it you can get a Suburban with a diesel in '08. GM would be smart to do that!

Other wise a Suburban 3/4 Ton will do very nicely now. Go over as in 3/4 Ton and not 1/2 ton thereby taking the weight issue right out of the picture. Price difference when financed is likely very little.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I recommed a 3/4 ton Suburban as well. Our is great does a wonderfull job of towing our 28RSS

I would also recommend getting the Suburban with Captain Chairs in the middle row. This will allow the other 2 kids to walk between the seats vs having to always tip one forward.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

06' is the last year for the Excursion. New inventory is at a minumum and the 6.0L diesel has had its share of problems. If you find a good used Excursion w/ the V10, you will never want for towing power. If it must be diesel, you may want to look at the Dodge maxx cab, you will still be taking up all the seatbelts. The chevy Burb' is a good alternative. How big of an engine can one get in the 3/4 ton burb?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

rnameless said:


> The chevy Burb' is a good alternative. How big of an engine can one get in the 3/4 ton burb?


There are a few 2500 burbs out there with the 8.1L - plenty of towing power.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> The chevy Burb' is a good alternative. How big of an engine can one get in the 3/4 ton burb?


There are a few 2500 burbs out there with the 8.1L - plenty of towing power.
[/quote]

FYI....We have the 6.0 engine and I feel I have more then enough power for my 28RSS.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have to agree with the others look at the 2500 Burb

Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I would have to agree with the others look at the 2500 Burb
> 
> Don


i agree. our 3/4 ton 'burb is great!! gas mileage isn't the greatest if it's going to be a daily driver for any long distances. we are still very happy with our choice. very comfortable for all.

scott


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

stapless said:


> i agree. our 3/4 ton 'burb is great!! gas mileage isn't the greatest if it's going to be a daily driver for any long distances. we are still very happy with our choice. very comfortable for all.
> 
> scott


Thanks so much everyone, I see on this and other posts in the forum that the Suburban and Yukon 2500 with the 6.0 engine are great towing vehicles. There don't seem to be too many around here, I guess everyone's avoiding them because of gas prices, hopefully we'll find something soon though.

Again, we really appreciate the input (always great to help friends spend $$$, right?!)

Ali & Dave


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ali, what state are you in?

I know of 2 - 2500's by me in Phoenix.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wanted to jump in and say that "squeezing in" is not really accurate for a 3/4 ton crew cab. The inside is huge. We have four in our family and there is ample space for everyone inside.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

You would need a pretty big crew cab to fit 2 adults and 4 kids, maybe this one?


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

outtatown said:


> You would need a pretty big crew cab to fit 2 adults and 4 kids, maybe this one?


LOL!! Wouldn't really need the TT if we had that!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Tell DH it took me a month to locate our (used) 2500 Burb and I had to drive 200 miles to pick it up. Well worth the extra effort. They are out there it just takes some persistance. The thing I found was with gas prices they are selling them at resonable prices.

Good Luck,
KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Tell DH it took me a month to locate our (used) 2500 Burb and I had to drive 200 miles to pick it up


Same here and well worth it!

Mark


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A friend of mine with 4 kids is going through the same tow vehicle discussions with his wife. Since we have 3 kids (10, 8, 5) the Expedition does alright but there are times where more separation would be nice. I think either the Burb or Excursion would work well for you. I don't know what it's like where you're at but around here I've seen several fairly new low mileage Excursions sitting on dealer lots for quite awhile. There was an 04 diesel Excursion at a dealer that I passed everyday on the way to work. It was really nice and it was there for 3+ months before it was gone. I think they were asking about $28K for it and I'm pretty sure I could have walked in and offered them less and they would have jumped at it. Unfortunately we couldn't afford to replace our Expedition after just 3 yrs. I'll bet if you look around you'll find quite a few places with very new low mileage large SUVs that they are just dying to get rid of.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We bought a used Yukon XL last year WEST of Reading, PA (close to Hershey) for a real good price (Brubakers). It pulls the 25RSS very well with the 3/4 ton 2500 6.0L engine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't forget to look for captain chairs in the middle...it will save you a lot of hassle when loading all those kids.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

ali

DH has already posted about Brubackers in Myerstown PA. We spent nearly every free hour for a month searching last fall. Another place that didn't have what we wanted but was willing to get it at auction for us was Twin Pine Auto Group. They have several locations in the Lancaster area. We have friends who bought a car through them. Told'em what they wanted and what they wanted to pay and they found it for 'em.

We found our Yukon XL sitting on a lot the same day we visited twin pine or we might have gone that way too.

Happy hunting.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

You could also try Penske GMC. We've used them for service. They had nothing used last year. Their website shows two 2002 right now.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a question maybe someone can answer. Are all Yukon XL's 3/4 ton or are some of the 1/2 ton variety? There use to be a difference and the easiest way to tell was by looking at the lug nuts to see if it had eight or six or in some cases they are marked, kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> I have a question maybe someone can answer. Are all Yukon XL's 3/4 ton or are some of the 1/2 ton variety? There use to be a difference and the easiest way to tell was by looking at the lug nuts to see if it had eight or six or in some cases they are marked, kirk


That in a good question. I typically look at the lug nuts as well. It is the easiest way I know of.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Lug nuts is how I tell. Unlike the pickups that say 2500 or HD on the side, the Yukon XL's don't advertise it.


----------



## kenn209 (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay, Is the Expedition not enough for the 26RS? We have a 2003 with the 5.4L with the 3.73 and tow package etc, etc. I'm being told on another forum that I could tow a 30 footer with it. I don't think so. Anyone else tow a 26RS with a Expedition? Or should we stick with the looking at the 23RS?

Not trying to steal the thread but don't see a need to start another tow question thread.

Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

kenn209 said:


> Okay, Is the Expedition not enough for the 26RS? We have a 2003 with the 5.4L with the 3.73 and tow package etc, etc. I'm being told on another forum that I could tow a 30 footer with it. I don't think so. Anyone else tow a 26RS with a Expedition? Or should we stick with the looking at the 23RS?
> 
> Not trying to steal the thread but don't see a need to start another tow question thread.
> 
> Thanks


Hi kenn209









I see that you had previously asked a vehicle rating question, but were never answered nor greeted and I'm sorry









Soooooo, I would like to officially welcome you to Outbackers









Hopefully someone will chime in and answer your questions soon








Dawn


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Kenn209- I am sure others do what you are asking so I ask you this.

Will you be comfortable towing within maybe 200 lbs of your max weight? Say the Expedition has a 1500 # payload which may be a tad generous. The tongue weights lets say 800# , normally 400 # for people and 135# for gas. That is 1335 lbs and you didn't put any camping gear in it. Do you want to do that or buy a 3/4 ton and virtually not worry about it? Kind of a simple question. With an Expedition if you can fit in the 23RS then you would likely be better off but again you may have only gained 100 lbs of "headroom".


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If you are looking for a new 2007 2500 burb the dealer where I just bought my 2500HD duramax has one on his lot. Westwood chevrolet in westwood NJ. internet salesman is frank massaro. gave a very good price.


----------



## kenn209 (Jul 11, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Kenn209- I am sure others do what you are asking so I ask you this.
> 
> Will you be comfortable towing within maybe 200 lbs of your max weight? Say the Expedition has a 1500 # payload which may be a tad generous. The tongue weights lets say 800# , normally 400 # for people and 135# for gas. That is 1335 lbs and you didn't put any camping gear in it. Do you want to do that or buy a 3/4 ton and virtually not worry about it? Kind of a simple question. With an Expedition if you can fit in the 23RS then you would likely be better off but again you may have only gained 100 lbs of "headroom".


According to the on-line tow calculator on this forum these are the results:

GVWR of TV = 7300
Curb weight = 5420
Truck payload = 1880
GCVWR = 14500

GTWR = 7000 (Is this the dry weight+payload weight??)
Hitch = 560
Dry weight = 5185
Gross dry = 6295

GVW = 6046
available truck payload = 1254
GCW truck & trailer = 11715
Avail towing capacity = 2785









I'll keep researching and asking other Expedition owners how well theirs tows and maybe just keep the 19 footer.









Thanks
kenn209


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Get the diesel - you will love towing with one - no comparison. More towing power, better fuel milage. etc... If you need the extra interior space you might consider the Excursion with the 7.3L PSD. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

happycamper said:


> ali
> 
> DH has already posted about Brubackers in Myerstown PA. We spent nearly every free hour for a month searching last fall. Another place that didn't have what we wanted but was willing to get it at auction for us was Twin Pine Auto Group. They have several locations in the Lancaster area. We have friends who bought a car through them. Told'em what they wanted and what they wanted to pay and they found it for 'em.


Thanks so much for everyone's great input - we are definitely looking for either the Suburban or Yukon XL - have seen both in 1500's (we're looking for the 2500 of course but this was a good way to actually see one, look inside etc), they're practically identical and seem OK for hauling my crew around!

We are actually going to stop in at Twin Pine tomorrow on our way to Dutch Wonderland - thanks for the tip!

Ali


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ali said:


> Thanks so much for everyone's great input - we are definitely looking for either the Suburban or Yukon XL - have seen both in 1500's (we're looking for the 2500 of course but this was a good way to actually see one, look inside etc), they're practically identical and seem OK for hauling my crew around!
> 
> We are actually going to stop in at Twin Pine tomorrow on our way to Dutch Wonderland - thanks for the tip!
> 
> Ali


Glad we could help. Don't forget to let us know what you finally purchase....pictures too!!


----------

